# Koverter von jpg/gif/bmp usw. in cur



## otherside (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo. Nach einigen ,vergeblichen, Versuchen bei Google, frag ich jetzt hier.

Kennt jemand einen Konverter oder Sonstiges mitdem ich JPG, GIF, PNG usw in 
*.cur dateien wandeln kann.

Ich möchte gerne meine eigene Mauszeiger usw machen. 

Geht das überhaupt?


Gruß


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (14. Mai 2004)

http://mujweb.atlas.cz/www/martin.stepka/#Icons -ungetestet.


----------



## otherside (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Danke, funktioniert!

MFG


----------



## Lobi (16. Mai 2004)

Geht doch viel einfacher!

Grafik als bmp abspeichern (hab noch keine anderen Formate getestet!) und dann in *.cur oder z.B. auch *.ico umbenennen!


----------

